# SSD 64GB ( Win7 64 Bit ) auf eine 128GB SSD klonen?



## Basihasi (21. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir heute neue Hardware zugelegt unter anderem eine 128GB Samsung 830 nun will ich aber nicht Windows 7 neu aufsetzen,sondern das derzeitige auf einer 64GB beheimateten SSD auf die neue packen.Nur wie stelle ich das an?Bei der Samsung war Norton Ghost dabei jedoch funktioniert das irgendwie nicht richtig.Ich wähle den Punkt Disk kopieren,gebe Quell sowie Ziellaufwerk an.Nach etwa 4 Minuten ist der fertig ,jedoch wenn ich dann von der neuen SSD booten passiert nichts.Dann fiel mir ein,das Win 7 eine kleinere Partition ( 100MB ) anlegt ( wofür auch immer ).Also von vorn: erst die 100MB Partition drauf dann das derzeitige C: .Doch wenn ich dann davon boote heisst es das diverse Dateien fehlen und ich doch die DVD einlegen soll und reparieren...ergo ist da wieder was falsch gelaufen.

Nun wie stell ich es also an? Vielleicht schonmal wer das mit Norton Ghost 15 gemacht und kann beschreiben was er wie wo gemacht hat?Oder mit einem anderen Programm?


Danke euch für eure Zeit und Hilfe


----------



## der_knoben (21. Juni 2012)

Das reine Spiegeln funktioniert meist nie so, wie man sich das vorstellt. Wenn du aber beide Partitionen gespiegelt hast, dann leg doch die DVD ein, geh in die Eingabekonsole und gibt folgendes ein: 

bootrec /fixmbr
bootrec /fixboot
bootrec /rebuildbcd

Es können dafür mehrere Anläufe nötig sein.
Die alte SSD bitte vorher entfernen.


----------



## reinhardrudi (25. Juni 2012)

hi

ganz einfach:
lade dir Acronis true immage  Acronis True Image 2012 - Festplatten-Backup-Software, Datei-Backup und Disk Imaging, Wiederherstellung von Anwendungseinstellungen, Backup von Musik, Videos, Fotos und Outlook-Mails

runter (30 tage testversion) geh auf backup ganzes lauferk-kopiere das backup auf einen anderen datenträger-erstelle eine boot-cd/usb mit Acronis-bau die neue ssd ein-boote von cd/usb-recovery ganzes laufwerk-neustart und boote von der neuen SSD-fertig.
das ganze dauert 20min. und es ist alles wie vorher.total easy 

mfg


----------

